# Golden River Sports SWAP - Sep 5-7, 2014!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Come 'on over to Golden River Sports this Friday through Sunday for our annual Fall Swap and Sale 9/5-9/7/14! This is a great way to purchase everything you need for the water whether you are shopping for NEW or USED! If you have gear to sell, please bring it to the shop this week as soon as possible to get it listed. If someone buys your stuff - you get 100% store credit or 80% cash!

All demo and rental SUP boards and kayaks will be listed for sale at the Swap. Plus, everything new in the store 2014 inventory will be on sale 10% to 50% off. We need to make room for Spring 2015.

Clean out the garage and make yourself some $$$! Kayaks, duckies, SUP boards, rafts...you know you have tons of extra gear you don't need anymore - but someone else might. And if you are new to water sports - now is the time to shop and save.

As always, we will have a BBQ and refreshments so bring your lawn chair and your friends. See you THIS WEEKEND!

Also join us for our Fly Fishing Swap and Sale next weekend ~ Sept 12 thru 14, 2014. Sell or buy - same rules apply. 

Golden River Sports
GoldenRiverSports.net
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386


----------

